# Help finding a Saya for my knife



## Aldo Ferrari (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, everyone I am a super noob with knives the best thing i have ever owned is a Chicago Cutlery. Recently I was given as a gift a Shun Premier 8" Knife. I know it's not a favorite among the Pros and gets much disdain ( :O )from what i have been reading, but to me coming from the chicago Cutlery walmart edition it feels like a Samurai sword and i think is Beautiful piece so please, bear with me!

Does Anyone know of a Saya from another Manufacturer that would fit the Shun Premier 8" chef knife? I would really appreciate if someone could point me to the right direction and if you want to trow a couple of advice for noob I'm totally up for that!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 3, 2013)

The profile of the Shun Premier makes it almost certain that you will have to have a custom saya made.

Rick


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 3, 2013)

How much are you willing to spend. You might be better of with a reliable knife guard.


----------



## pkjames (Sep 3, 2013)

The fat belly of shun chef means it is unlikely that you can find an aftermarket saya.


----------



## Dream Burls (Sep 3, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> How much are you willing to spend. You might be better of with a reliable knife guard.



I agree. You could probably buy a good knife guard for a tenth of the price of a saya. If you're just looking to protect the blade when it's in the drawer a knife guard is the way to go.


----------



## Aldo Ferrari (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys! I'm up for whatever is going to help protect my blade.


----------



## cclin (Sep 3, 2013)

Victorinox BladeSafe 
http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-47302-Cutlery-BladeSafe-6-Inch/dp/B0000CFBB6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378253098&sr=8-1&keywords=Victorinox+BladeSafe
Victorinox Magnetic Knife Blade Protector
http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Cutlery-Edge-Mag-Magnetic-Protector/dp/B000MF7EU2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1378253401&sr=8-4&keywords=Victorinox+knife+guard


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 3, 2013)

If you can find one, the Shun magnetic guard does a great job of protecting your blade:


----------



## Lefty (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a Bladesafe on one of my beaters...I think I'd take a pass on it. The magnetic one looks cool, though.

Oh, by the way, owning a Shun is nothing to be embarrassed about; You have a knife that is much better than average. Enjoy it!


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah the magnetic ones work well. I picked some up for the Wife's Wusthofs. The Wusthof brand ones had bad reviews for wearing out quickly.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 3, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## Brad Gibson (Sep 3, 2013)

I really like the dexter blade guards. They have a fabric lining inside and seem very durable compared to the others I've seen. I also believe that Korin uses the same exact model as the dexter one for their branded guards. I would check the Korin site or maybe ask Mori about them. Anyways, good luck and congrats on the upgraded cutlery!

Shun, the gateway drug.


----------



## Aldo Ferrari (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks, you guys rock!


----------



## Aldo Ferrari (Sep 3, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> Where are you located?



I'm In Orlando Florida, thanks.


----------



## Derek Swanson (Sep 3, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> Shun, the gateway drug.



Funny because it's true


----------



## Stumblinman (Sep 4, 2013)

I think the best one is the black plastic one that it came with. It will last a good while but when it starts to split look for another unless you want some nice new scars on your palm. I took a hacksaw to mine and cut it down to size. I used to carry it around in my cargo pockets while working too but then I found if I place a towel down and put my blade in it and butt it up against the line no one would grab my towels anymore fearing knives in them


----------



## Aldo Ferrari (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the Advice guys. If you don't mind the noob question, why exactly is shun considered the gateway drug?


----------



## daveb (Sep 4, 2013)

Shun is readily available from local culinary stores, Williams Sonoma, Amazon, et al. It is often people's first experience with Japanese knives. IMHO they are better marketeers than knifemakers and are doing good job of capturing market share with mass produced, "cool looking", somewhat overpriced knives. In their defense they have established a sharpening infrastructure that lets consumers keep knives sharp for the price of a stamp. 

Pens Tiger did an very good, objective review of a number of Shuns that provides more info.

To keep your blade covered you may consider:





Or my favorite aftermarket sheath:




These are more for transportation than storage of the knives. And its NOT my knife. 

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Aldo Ferrari (Sep 4, 2013)

Ohh I think i'm beginning to understand. Shun is basically the Bose of the speakers world but of course in the knife world. That is all i needed to know. I have to say that after browsing this forum for a couple of days, I'm already looking to grow my collection with a more educated choice.

Dave, I like that Korin! I think i might go with that one. Thanks a lot man!


----------



## mhlee (Sep 4, 2013)

If you care about the finish on the sides of the blade, I would NOT get the ones above. Because they're basically friction fit, they can scratch the sides of your blade unless they're lined with something. I've found the magnetic ones to be better, and the plastic cases that lock, like the ones offered by Lamson Sharp or Victorinox (Blade Safe) are the best for not damaging the finish, although they're quite bulky.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Sep 5, 2013)

That is the Korin one I was suggesting. I'd get those. I forgot to tell you that on most of my knives I have just made sayas out of cardboard and tape. They work just as we'll as the plastic ones and they are free.
I made a couple out of different beer boxes and the one on my shig I copied the shig kanji really big on just white cardboard and its pretty cool.


----------

